# Green Spot Algae and Brush Algae



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

So these are the two main algae in my tank. I would like to know how to get rid of it so it doesn't take over my tank or plants. My tank is 75 gallons with 2 HOB filters and a power head, soil substrate with a gravel cap, T5HO, and lots of plants! I use my tap water for waterchanges. I have already had both these algae take over another tank and I am not going to have that happen again. So what do I do to combat this algae? Thanks


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Shrimplett said:


> So these are the two main algae in my tank. I would like to know how to get rid of it so it doesn't take over my tank or plants. My tank is 75 gallons with 2 HOB filters and a power head, soil substrate with a gravel cap, T5HO, and lots of plants! I use my tap water for waterchanges. I have already had both these algae take over another tank and I am not going to have that happen again. So what do I do to combat this algae? Thanks


This thread is worth a read. Grab a snack because it's a long one.  
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/algae/89126-organics-analysis.html

How clean is your tank? BBA seems to thrive on excess dissolved organics in the water column. Do you ever gravel vac? Are you removing dead or weak leaves on a regular basis? Are you overfeeding or perhaps overstocked on fish? All of these things can lead to BBA.

Pics?


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks for the link, I will read it when I have time  

I do waterchanges every 2 weeks and my water quality was good yesterday. Ph 7.4-7.6, Ammonia/Nitrite 0, and Nitrate 0-5. I do have a gravel vac, but I cant go deep into the substrate because of the soil, it would make a mess. I do remove dameged, dead, or yellow leafs when I do waterchanges. I dont belive I am over feeding, my fish eat what I throw in there with little to nothing left untouched. My stocking includes 2 angelfish, 4 turquise rainbows, 3 banded rainbows, 6 harlequin rasboras, 4 bettas (1 male, 3 females), and 3 otocinclus. I paln on adding 3 more rainbows to make the schools 5 and maybe another otocinlcus or two.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

How many of those T5HO bulbs are you using? Are you adding CO2 at all?


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

I have 2 bulbs in my ballast. One actinic, one regular. The bulbs are 64 some odd watts each. Its sitting right on top of the tank, but I would really like to raise it about a foot above the tank. I don't have CO2, but I do use Flourish and Excel.


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

I didn't realize you asked for pics. I can get those tomorrow.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

You might have too much light without running CO2. If you aren't able to raise the light you could try some shade cloth or screening underneath the light to reduce penetration and see if that helps. 

I run soil tanks myself and the soil itself does seem to contribute to total dissolved organics.


----------



## SSSpeewee (Mar 18, 2014)

Try to spot treat with excel or do a blackout


----------

